# What are some necessary obedience a dog needs for agility



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

I've practiced the jumps at my trainers and going they the tunnel and my dog shepherd loves it! She can jump REALLY HIGH so I want to get her into agility. But her recall isn't the best but in a working/ training scenario she listens only when she is in the real world she doesn't.

The reason I think she would so good is becuz she would know that she's working on the course so I think she might listen on the recall then again idk

Any one have any experience that can shes some light thanks

Ps she is 2 years old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I want solid basic obedience on my dogs before I start agility, that includes COME being the most important. I also teach my dogs to work off both sides of me, not just your traditional left.

If I were you, I'd work on that recall/sit/stay.

Also if your just starting agility, my suggestion is also to NOT start out jumping high, doing full height obstacles, and find a good foundation class with a trainer who competes in agility.


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info .. Her recall is the only thing she struggles on .. Very stubborn lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

is she food motivated? 

Here's an exercise that can help with recall...You need two people..each have high value treats (cheese/liver/that kind of thing only used for training)

In an area where she can be offleash safely, you stand in one spot, have the other person stand some distance away..Treat her,,have the friend call her,,treat her,,you call her back...treat her...so it's a back and forth thing..

Just something you can try, also wears them out


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The off leash recall needs to be solid in the presence of other dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well when you get that going well, yes add some distractions SLOWLY...you want to up the ante..


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

If I were you, I'd call the club and go there with your dog. You know, it's all conditional. Your instructor might tell you that your recall is not a problem, but your problem is something else.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are taking you dog to a good agility foundation class, you shouldn't need any specific obedience work prior to starting.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

David Taggart said:


> If I were you, I'd call the club and go there with your dog. You know, it's all conditional. Your instructor might tell you that your recall is not a problem, but your problem is something else.


I agree with this. 

If you find a great club/class with instructors that know their stuff, they realize that some 'agility' obedience goes along with any Beginner Agility class. The 'whoohoo' and crazy can be very different and I've seen pups with alot of obedience training lose their minds the same as the greenest dogs in class. But using treats/toys/focus and guidance from the instructor they all get their brains back at the same time.

What I find is way more important is the socialization aspect prior to starting classes. The car ride. Then new people. The new dogs. The equipment and having to pay attention to mom/dad with everything going on.

If you've been hanging out in front of Walmart/Home Depot and your dog can be calm/happy and do tricks for you (and the treats) and play tug with you........................ then your transition to agility may be much easier then you'd think.

So find a great club/class with instructors that go to trials! These instructors are the best because they realize how important foundation and general training is to agility and that it's not JUST about doing the equipment.

GOOD LUCK!

:wub:


----------

